# GT: Game 5 @ Pistons 11/09



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






VS








Los Angeles Clippers(4-0) vs Detroit Pistons(3-1)


WHEN: Friday, November 9th at 5:00 PM Pacific/8:00 PM Eastern
WHERE: The Palace of Auburn Hills in Detroit, Michigan
MEDIA: KTLA the CW, NBA League Pass, ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 104-89 Win @ Pacers
Pistons Last Game: 93-97 Loss @ Bulls

Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Quinton Ross | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Dan Dickau | Al Thornton | Paul Davis

Pistons Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Chauncy Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Antonio McDyess

Key Reserves:







|







|








Ronald Murray | Jarvis Hayes | Jason Maxiell


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 97-92
Q's Prediction Record: 3-1
Again, I'm flopping from my original prediction as I think Clippers will come out and somehow be able to win this game. It will go down to the wire, and Sammy will once again play like a beast in the clutch and lead this injury decimated squad to a 5-0 record. Pistons are coming off a loss and won't arrive in Detroit until the morning of the game I believe, while Clippers are already there, so that should be some sort of advantage. To those whom will be at the game/viewing party, make some noise and let's take this victory!​*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Pistons are going to come and play hard and try to avoid losing 2 in a row, well they are going to play hard regardless. Hopefully Knight and Patterson are good to go as they are day to day, would be an added bonus if Mobley could play but it was said he may miss a few days initially. The Clippers can't have any lapses during the game since the Pistons are a very good team. I would look for Kaman and Maggette to have good games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, no Mobley n Ruben i see? 
damn 
we are limited to what 3 bench players maybe 4 ?
woah...
Thornton is going to have to turn into that guy we saw in the pre-season, i dont think Sam can carry us two games in a row, all i know is ima be watching 

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

See you guys tomorrow! It'll be a good one.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thomas is the biggest factor i think with mobley out. We will need some outside shooting. Hopefully cassell and kaman can mimic their last game too, otherwise no chance at victory.

Then again, detroit just lost to the winless chicago bulls whom the clippers beat. Anything can happen in this league. Game will be won by matchups. Can cassell show the same defense spark (by his standards) he had in the last game to slow down billups? Can ross stick with hamilton despite the 1000 screens he goes through? Can maggette challenge tayshaun's length? Can kaman contain wallace's superior speed? Can thomas get rebounds over mcdyess? 

I think the other way is a lot less questions. Billups can handle cassell unlike tinsley/diener did, due to his size. Hamilton doesnt have to worry about ross. Prince is an excellent defender, but he will have his hands full with maggette. Mcdyess doesnt have the speed to guard thomas on the perimeter. Wallace on kaman i have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Maggette/ Thomas are both going to cause havoc respectively. With Maggettes relentlis attack on the rim, and TT's ability to take it to the arc often.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...971.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Cuttino Mobley (strained right groin) will not play against Detroit tonight and could be sidelined up to a week. He sustained the injury early in Wednesday's game, a day after scoring 33 points against the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Forward Corey Maggette is also questionable tonight after going to the floor hard on a drive to the rim in Indiana. He aggravated a bruised tailbone, an injury that he has played with since training camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

oh brother. Walking wounded again. Is maggette has a bruised tailbone, isnt there something he can wear like a mini flack jacket to protect it? seems like hes always aggravating it. 

Lets say maggette, mobley, and patterson is out. Would someone like to tell me who is going to play SG? Q Ross for 48 minutes?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bye bye perfect record Clippers fans.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i don't like the pg matchup at all...cassell can't stop billups, neither can dickau...knight is too small...we might have a chance if we play some great perimter d, and fight over screens and not go under them...and if kaman continues to eat the glass, we might be in good shape...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we have to remember the Pistons arent unbeatable...
ive seen all their games this season and eh
if the Clippers had all their guys i believe they could beat them
now i dont know...but we will see what happens


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

perhaps this is the game kaman finally comes down to earth..maybe too much pressure with friends and family in attendance


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> perhaps this is the game kaman finally comes down to earth..maybe too much pressure with friends and family in attendance


Could very well be, so I only expect him to get 16/8 tonight or something around those lines. I still have a feeling Clippers will come out hot tonight and really play their butts off and sneak of a victory. Let's go :clap2::clap:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> so I only expect him to get 16/8 tonight or something around those lines


Did anyone ever imagine us being able to say, we "ONLY" expect kaman to get 16/8 a certain night, and that would be an OFF night for him? 

Crazy.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Did anyone ever imagine us being able to say, we "ONLY" expect kaman to get 16/8 a certain night, and that would be an OFF night for him?
> 
> Crazy.



As opposed to 16/8 being a fairly good game for him...I doubt any of this did, glad he started playing well.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

What the hell are you guys talking about!!! We're staring the season 22-0 wounds or no wounds!:azdaja:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7:41 left and Detroit is up 13-6 on a 9-0 run or so. Nothing falling for the Clippers and Pistons are playing Detroit basketball. Clippers need to hit some shots and not let this game get out of reach early.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-out on the floor and Pistons lead, 25-18.

Kaman with 10 points already, but besides him, it doesn't seem like we have much going on on the offensive end while the Pistons can't seem to miss. Maggette shooting two when the game is back on and we need those two points from Corey and hopefully the team wakes up on offense and are able to string together some good possessions.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pistons up 31-21 at the end of one.

Like previously said, Pistons seem like they won't ever miss no matter what kind of shot they put up and the Clippers can't seem to buy a bucket due to the fact they can't get any sort of set going at the hands of this good Pistons defense. Glad that Knight and Patterson are playing, but hopefully those two along with Corey don't worsen their injuries.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Time-out on the floor, 8:50 left and Pistons are winning big 41-23. Besides Chris Kaman and his 12 points, nobody on the Clippers squad can seem to buy a bucket, and on the other end, the Pistons can't seem to miss, like this entire game. Hopefully Clippers get their acts together and put together some sort of run, any run at all would help


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers cut it down to 12, 48-36 Pistons with 2:28 left.

Atrocious basketball being played by the Clippers, no word for it really. Patterson blew a fast break by pretty much air balling a gimme layup, but Sammy had a nice steal leading to a 3 point play by Maggette, hopefully he completes it. Cut into this lead, make it single digits before the half, and you have a shot at winning


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Los Angeles Clippers 42
Detroit Pistons 59

At the half, Detroit has a nice 17 point cushion for the 2nd half. Clips managed to cut the lead down to 9, then stupid mistakes and fouls and the Pistons were back up by 17. I wonder what'll happen in the locker rooms. Detroit should be content, but will they try to blow the Clips out of the water by more then 20? Will the Clippers get some sort of energy coming out of the locker rooms and be able to make this a close game? Got to wait and see.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers lost to a much better team tonight, it's going to be funny hearing everyone say they were being overhyped and overrated now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

2-1 on a 3 game Central Division road trip, I'm very happy with this, mainly 4-1 overall without Elton and Shaun and Mobley\Knight\Patterson missing for the Indy game. Major props to the Pistons, they truly are a great team and the team I think SHOULD come out of the East. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That was bad, real bad. Kaman looked good and Maggette was good for getting at the line and making them count but everything else was pretty bad. The Pistons looked real good, especially when they were shooting that insane percentage in the first half. Hopefully the Clippers don't draw on this game too much and just move on.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

So finally the clippers play a decent team and they get a wake up call. Clippers need cassell to win against good teams, plain and simple. Kaman and maggette just isnt going to do it. If not cassell they need contributions from mobley and thomas, obviously we didnt even have mobley tonight, and thomas even if he was on wouldnt have made it by himself.

Were not as bad as we are on paper, but i dont think we can expect to win against the good teams like this. Maybe if we had other contributions from guys like thornton and davis, but im loosing hope on that game by game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There were too many jump shots which was the reason the Clippers got into the big hole. Kaman needed to be feed more in the post, there really was no answer for him from the Pistons.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Despite the loss, it was a very successful road trip. Now its time to prepare for Lebron!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm suprised we kept Kaman off the boards. His offensive gave was a great improvement. I love the left/right touch he has.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Guess I was wrong... oh well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman got all his reboudns but 1 in the second half i believe. Clippers were doubled up in the first half on rebounds i think. That should mean TONS of running today for the clippers. I read somewhere in preseason that dunleavvy was making people run laps or something for rebounds given up or something like that.


----------

